# St croix poles



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tent poles?


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Tent poles?


Fishing poles. Have you not heard of them? There like huge here in the land of cheese.


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

SS-MINNOW said:


> Fishing poles. Have you not heard of them? There like huge here in the land of cheese.


https://stcroixrods.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS-MINNOW said:


> Fishing poles. Have you not heard of them? There like huge here in the land of cheese.


I was being facetious. 
Post some photos of the label and maybe we can ID them.


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was being facetious.
> Post some photos of the label and maybe we can ID them.


I figured as much. I love the old stuff


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

SS-MINNOW said:


> I recently scored a few old st croix poles. Is there anyone on there that knows if theres a way to date them? One has oval eyelets


I believe that the website has a breakdown of the rod model number and serial number to tell you the year built.


----------

